# Oops, wrong powder!



## John I. Shore (Jan 12, 2012)

Pulled this off another site, seems the shooter had BOTH, smokeless and Black powder on his bench when shooting.  He loaded 110 grns of smokeless shotshell powder into the barrel and touched it off.  Oops. 

John I.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Good lord at the destruction. Is he alive?


----------



## miles58 (Jan 12, 2012)

There has to be more to the story than that.

Anyone with half a brain would know that making that kind of a mistake might well be fatal.

Dave


----------



## chadf (Jan 12, 2012)

More details!


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry guys, like I stated, pulled it from another site, all that I know is what I posted and that the shooter survived. 
I'm sure he developed a flinch after that!

John I.


----------



## Supercracker (Jan 12, 2012)

messermacher said:


> I'm sure he developed a flinch after that!
> 
> John I.



Yeah. He's probably also now a hardcore bowhunter.


----------



## jkk6028 (Jan 12, 2012)

mental note........never do that


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 12, 2012)

I just can't understand why he had shotshell powder out on the bench with him.  I'm assuming that this happened at the range and he loaded his ML at the range.  Unless he loaded up his speedloaders at home at his loading bench and grabbed the shotshell powder by mistake, it doesn't make sense.  I bet he'll never do it again.  Like someone said, you can bet he's gonna flinch everytime he shoots a gun from now on.


----------



## RNC (Jan 12, 2012)

.................................


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 12, 2012)

Seven smokes, hmmmm....
10 minutes of trying to get his nerves in check?

Not the worst I've seen. Hopefully worse than I'll ever do.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 12, 2012)

When your dumb ya gotta be tough.


----------



## mefferd84 (Jan 12, 2012)

There's a video put out by CVA on youtube. It shows what happens when you use the wrong powder and accidently load it twice. Its interesting I suggest watching it, at least to see the guns blow up.


----------



## AMBUSHER (Jan 12, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good lord at the destruction. Is he alive?



He is or someone got a picture of his ghost! Looks like a brown stain on his jeans. Almost some "chlorine" in the gene pool....


----------



## alvishere (Jan 12, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> When your dumb ya gotta be tough.


lol


----------



## 12gamag (Jan 23, 2012)

if he is still alive!! I bet he wont do that again!!!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

As I understand it the guy didn't grab the wrong powder his son did. To me this just illustrates the need for good sound home grown education of firearms AND the need to double check even if you think you got it right the first time.

I thought I had given my son the proper homegrown firearms education only to find I was not quite correct.. more than once. Very early on I thought I had that education down pretty good only to check on him on one of his trips out alone with his bb gun and find the mailbox perforated several times. Second time HE learned to always treat a firearm as if it is loaded after "unloading" that bb gun and then shooting my turkey fryer pot... The third time it was his first time out alone with a muzzleloader and he learned how difficult pulling a ball was due to not doing an adequate job drying the bore.


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 23, 2012)

Warranty will cover that!


----------

